# Charlie Brooker's Zombie Big Brother  mini-series: Dead Set



## Augie March (Apr 15, 2008)

*Charlie Brooker writing new E4 horror show*



> Caustic TV critic Charlie Brooker, host of BBC Four's Screenwipe, is to write a horror series for digital channel E4.
> 
> Brooker, who co-wrote Channel 4 comedy Nathan Barley with Chris Morris, said Dead Set would be "very different to anything I've done before".
> 
> ...



Interesting. Take it this means that series 2 of Nathan Barley is unlikely to be anytime soon though, if ever.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 15, 2008)

At least he's confirmed there's another series of Screenwipe on its way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 15, 2008)

Augie March said:


> this means that series 2 of Nathan Barley is unlikely to be anytime soon though, if ever



Good, the first one was bloody awful.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 15, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Good, the first one was bloody awful.



Pah.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 15, 2008)

Ideas like Nathan Barley don't last long.  The character was more or less dated before the series aired.  (Unfortunatley there are still just as many Nathan Barley's running about).


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 15, 2008)

It's about zombies. I'm _really_ hoping that he hasn't had the same idea I'm currently writing up, but the title bodes ill...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 15, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Pah.



It was shit though.


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 30, 2008)

He's looking for zombie extras, if anyone fancies standing in a field and going "Aaaargh" for no money:




			
				Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Knew I'd find a use for this group eventually. Here's an appeal.
> 
> Ever fancied being a zombie? You have? Good. Because this is a once-in-a-deathtime chance to be part of a terrifying undead army of the damned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boycey (Apr 30, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Interesting. Take it this means that series 2 of Nathan Barley is unlikely to be anytime soon though, if ever.



i heard the guy who played barley refused to ever take that role again. don't blame him.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> He's looking for zombie extras, if anyone fancies standing in a field and going "Aaaargh" for no money:



I _knew_ there was a reason I was unemployed


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 30, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was shit though.



wot he said


----------



## baldrick (Apr 30, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I _knew_ there was a reason I was unemployed


he's not asking for much, is he?

late afternoon until the small hours for no money in a cold damp field..... clearly anyone who volunteers is a complete tool.


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 30, 2008)

baldrick said:


> he's not asking for much, is he?
> 
> late afternoon until the small hours for no money in a cold damp field..... clearly anyone who volunteers is a complete tool.


I might go along, but I have ulterior motives.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2008)

baldrick said:


> he's not asking for much, is he?
> 
> late afternoon until the small hours for no money in a cold damp field..... clearly anyone who volunteers is a complete tool.



I wasn't actually being sarcastic 

I really fancy it - massive fan of Charlie Brooker and I'm not busy at the moment


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 30, 2008)

baldrick said:


> he's not asking for much, is he?
> 
> late afternoon until the small hours for no money in a cold damp field..... clearly anyone who volunteers is a complete tool.



Bet the production company have a healthy allowance in their budget for extras.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 30, 2008)

shakespearegirl said:


> Bet the production company have a healthy allowance in their budget for extras.


Doesn't say anything about being paid to do it though, does it?   i'd expect them to get paid, but it says nowt.  and the word 'volunteer' doesn't exactly imply renumeration.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2008)

baldrick said:


> Doesn't say anything about being paid to do it though, does it?   i'd expect them to get paid, but it says nowt.  and the word 'volunteer' doesn't exactly imply renumeration.



Welcome to the wonderful world of TV...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry, I meant that in a sarcastic way. 

Of course they should be paid, and I bet the production company have included 'extras' fee's in the budget they submitted to e4.

Why should anyone work from free on a show thats being funded by, an broadcast on a commercial channel? At the very least it should be minimum wage.


----------



## baldrick (Apr 30, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> I might go along, but I have ulterior motives.


if all you want to do is ask him if he's stolen your idea, there's easier ways than covering yourself in makeup and hanging around in a field for half a day


----------



## baldrick (Apr 30, 2008)

shakespearegirl said:


> Sorry, I meant that in a sarcastic way.
> 
> Of course they should be paid, and I bet the production company have included 'extras' fee's in the budget they submitted to e4.
> 
> Why should anyone work from free on a show thats being funded by, an broadcast on a commercial channel? At the very least it should be minimum wage.


yep, i totally agree.


----------



## elevendayempire (Apr 30, 2008)

baldrick said:


> if all you want to do is ask him if he's stolen your idea, there's easier ways than covering yourself in makeup and hanging around in a field for half a day


Nah, I'm going to be writing about the show when it airs later in the year; it might be nice to have some anecdotes about the filming (non-disclosure agreements permitting, of course).


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 19, 2008)

has this been on yet?  I missed it if it was....  Dead set, it's called.  Anyone see it?


----------



## Augie March (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks like it's starting next month on E4. There's a trailer on the website: http://www.e4.com/deadset/


----------



## electroplated (Sep 19, 2008)

It starts next month apparently



> Coming to E4 next month is Dead Set, an original five-part drama from Charlie Brooker.
> 
> The series, starring Jaime "Phoo Action" Winstone, is set in a fictional Big Brother house at a time when the country has been overrun with zombies. The contestants are apparently "blissfully unaware" of what is happening in the outside world - until eviction time, that is.



Sounds like a laugh


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 19, 2008)

hmmm... horror on a E4 budget... tomato catchup galore...


----------



## poului (Sep 19, 2008)

*e5ger6uj8o*

Looks very "28 Days..."


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 19, 2008)

Boycey said:


> i heard the guy who played barley refused to ever take that role again. don't blame him.



I've seen him in some_ far_ worse shit than that!


----------



## agricola (Sep 19, 2008)

Pigeon said:


> I've seen him in some_ far_ worse shit than that!



It wasnt that bad, just a lot worse than the original TVGohome stuff was - and its not as if they could have put any of that on the tele.


----------



## elevendayempire (Sep 21, 2008)

Phew. He didn't use the same idea I'd had after all.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2008)

*Dead Set - Charlie Brooker’s E4 horror series*

http://www.e4.com/deadset/

Sooo looking forward to this


----------



## Augie March (Oct 12, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=247168

Yup, can't wait for this!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2008)

there is a screening 21st October you can enter on the website for tickets


----------



## Augie March (Oct 12, 2008)

I see they've even got Davina in to play herself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

*Dead Set - Charlie Brooker zombie horror on C4*

It starts next week I think. Zombies besiege the Big Brother house.
I've just seen the first episode and am quite impressed - I expected to hate it and though it does have the annoying fast cutting of 28 Days Later, it's quite exciting and suspenseful and is surprisingly gory.
The zombies are fast though (again, just like in 28 Days Later), which offends my zombie traditionalism, but on the whole, it's good stuff. Definitely worth a butchers - it's an 8 episode serial, so I don't know where they'll go from here.

ps it's great seeing Davina McCall having her throat ripped out.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 18, 2008)

Well.....

THANKS FOR THE SPOILER


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

sumimasen said:


> Well.....
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SPOILER



Not a spoiler!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=247168&highlight=dead+set

already this thread. and another one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

Cool, but definitelty worth starting one for the actual tranmission of the show, rather than the speculation of the other thread


----------



## ajk (Oct 18, 2008)

Just seen an advert for this, looks sweet.  Seeing as I love both zombies and Brooker, this is a must watch.

However, I am prepared for Barley-style disappointment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

Barley was great - much better on a second watch mind


----------



## ajk (Oct 18, 2008)

It was alright, and did improve second time round, but it should have been _brilliant._

That, said, I may well watch it again when I get home.  It does have its moments.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 19, 2008)

i think i might like barley. i never caught it.

i heart charlie brooker and love zombie films so this is like a dream on a stick for me. i really really hope it's good. so much. like, i'm almost nervous...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't expect it to be funny - it is in places, but it's horror primarily.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sure this will be good, it can't go wrong surely...

And even if it isn't, the actor Kevin Eldon in it, who can make anything good.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Don't expect it to be funny - it is in places, but it's horror primarily.



yeah i read a thing in the guide in the guardian today written by brooker where he explains that he tried to make it less 'shaun of the dead' and more of a proper scary horror series but with laughs and observations too.

sounds brill.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2008)

It does wear its SOTD influences on its sleeve a little too blatantly, it has to be said.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I'm sure this will be good, it can't go wrong surely...
> 
> And even if it isn't, the actor Kevin Eldon in it, who can make anything good.



He has potential - he plays Joplin, one of the housemates who's unpopular cos he pontificates on everything and always thinks he's one step ahead of the game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2008)

Fast zombies? FFS, it aint right I tell ya!


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of this, how brilliant!


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 19, 2008)

...makes for a clumsy thread title but looks ace 

Details here.







Bubble, Imogen, Aisleyne, Kinga, Makosi, Helen, Eugene, Brian, Ziggy hopefully about to have their braaaaaaaaaaaains eaten. (A brief meal I know)

Watch the unseen screen clip too - it's pretty good. 

I've got high hopes. Brooker's great, loves BB and is a zombie connoisseur.

Starts on the 27th, ends on Halloween.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 19, 2008)

we need more threads about this 

cant wait !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 19, 2008)

27th? But I can't afford a new freeview box until I get paid!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 20, 2008)

The email thing on the website is fucking spooky! How does it know what you've written!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 20, 2008)

Sooooooo looking forward to this


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 20, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> 27th? But I can't afford a new freeview box until I get paid!


Freecycle!


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm very, very happy that zombies are so back in vogue


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> The email thing on the website is fucking spooky! How does it know what you've written!!


 I freaked Mrs FA out with that last night. If you listen carefully the girl screams your name too!


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 20, 2008)

It's World Zombie Day on Sunday, kids

http://www.crawlofthedead.com/crawls/info/world_zombie_day_london


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> It's World Zombie Day on Sunday, kids
> 
> http://www.crawlofthedead.com/crawls/info/world_zombie_day_london



Awesome!  I went to this last year in Leicester Square, when they showed the Zombie Diaries.  Pretty gash film to be honest but some of the peeps attending made great efforts

















(LOVE Marvel Zombies...)


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh, but I just remembered there were a LOT of wacky cunts there.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Awesome!  I went to this last year in Leicester Square, when they showed the Zombie Diaries.  Pretty gash film to be honest but some of the peeps attending made great efforts



you could have made more of an effort there, you just look a bit hungover


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

i want to go to this day! gosh!


i quite liked that zombie diaries film i think. is that the one where he chains a girl zombie up to have sex with? yeah. nice.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you could have made more of an effort there, you just look a bit hungover



Was hoping I wouldn't get recognised as a zombie...wanted to show off mrs ken's awesome get up though....

The thing is, I was hungover, yeah.  Very hungover but aside from anything else we hadn't appreciated how much effort everyone else would make.  If we go on Sunday, expect to see much better pictures.  Or pictures of a similar standard...


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i want to go to this day! gosh!
> 
> 
> i quite liked that zombie diaries film i think. is that the one where he chains a girl zombie up to have sex with? yeah. nice.



I think that was a dream you had.  Seriously don't recall that scene...this film was all shot on handheld cameras, is it the one you mean?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I think that was a dream you had.  Seriously don't recall that scene...this film was all shot on handheld cameras, is it the one you mean?



oh god. that post was a bit of a blunder cos i remember what happened now.

it was that film, and didn't one of them go really power mad and chained some zombies up?

and i remember saying to my boyfriend at the time 'oh is he locking them up to have sex with them?'

and he turned to me and said 'you are a sicko, no he's not'

and i didn't ask any more questions.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think I recall that happening.  Pretty scared of you now, I have to 'fess up.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I think I recall that happening.  Pretty scared of you now, I have to 'fess up.



haha! but  was only joking! course i didn't think that! god! what do you take me for? hahaha. hhhaaa. ha. what? you silly! ha.







it's not going to work on you either is it?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

Listen, if you and I are going to make it out of this alive then we're going to have to learn to put our differences and any dread or suspicion that you're going to rape me to one side in my case, and LEARN TO WORK TOGETHER.   There's a whole heap of those....._things_ out there....on these forums........now, let's lock 'n' load.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> I freaked Mrs FA out with that last night. If you listen carefully the girl screams your name too!


We thought it had preprogrammed names in it, obvious stuff. But it even wrote i need cock (help me...i need cock), which of course is hilarious!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Was hoping I wouldn't get recognised as a zombie...wanted to show off mrs ken's awesome get up though....
> 
> The thing is, I was hungover, yeah.  Very hungover but aside from anything else we hadn't appreciated how much effort everyone else would make.  If we go on Sunday, expect to see much better pictures.  Or pictures of a similar standard...



she does look mighty fine


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

Indeedy deedy.  I got her that jump suit off of ebay for about a tenner as well


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Indeedy deedy.  I got her that jump suit off of ebay for about a tenner as well



you treat her nice


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 20, 2008)

I wonder if I could get my missus to wear a jump suit like that *daydreams*


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 20, 2008)

Just watched a preview disc of this one - blimey, it's (bloody) brilliant. Very, very gory - I'm astonished this is going out on telly. A lot of people who tune in expecting a bit of fluffy satire are going to be surprised - this is a proper horror film (well, TV show. You know what I mean).

Nice cinematic direction, some neat zombie tricks (including a Wheelchair Zombie, which I'm not sure we've had before) - he even slips in a reference to The Living Dead at the Manchester Morgue. Charlie Brooker done good.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you treat her nice



Ladys love cool jews


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2008)

I've seen a couple of episodes of this and it's actually pretty good zombie fare - well violent and gory, esp for a TV show and pretty scarey in places.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Just watched a preview disc of this one - blimey, it's (bloody) brilliant. Very, very gory - I'm astonished this is going out on telly. A lot of people who tune in expecting a bit of fluffy satire are going to be surprised - this is a proper horror film (well, TV show. You know what I mean).
> 
> Nice cinematic direction, some neat zombie tricks (including a Wheelchair Zombie, which I'm not sure we've had before)


That bit's ace.
The cunty TV producer who escapes from him is so well drawn - I know who he's based on and it's well accurate.


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 20, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> That bit's ace.
> The cunty TV producer who escapes from him is so well drawn - I know who he's based on and it's well accurate.


A lot of it's lifted from other Brooker material - the early stuff featuring Jamie Winstone's junior runner is pretty much straight out of Screenwipe's "So You Want A Career In Television."


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Sadken said:


>



i didn't notice that was you!

your girlfriend looks ace! and is showing you up bigtime. 

it reminds me of when i went to a fancy dress party but couldn't be bothered to dress up so just drew a fake moustachio on myself with eyeliner.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 20, 2008)

Enough of the spoilers LTC and elevendayempire  < pissed off zombie face


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Enough of the spoilers LTC and elevendayempire  < pissed off zombie face


There weren't any spoilers - don't worry!


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 20, 2008)

*eats LTC's brains anyway*


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2008)

No major spoilers - nowt that you wouldn't get in a normal review 
<batters Sweet FA's head to bits with a mallet>


----------



## Maggot (Oct 20, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> The email thing on the website is fucking spooky! How does it know what you've written!!


Just found that.

Am scared!


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 20, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> No major spoilers - nowt that you wouldn't get in a normal review
> <batters Sweet FA's head to bits with a mallet>


Or a 



Spoiler: Dead Set



fire extinguisher...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Or a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Charlie Brooker gave that detail away himself in his article about it in The Guide on Saturday.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 20, 2008)

I tricked the l33t computaaarrr!


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 20, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Charlie Brooker gave that detail away himself in his article about it in The Guide on Saturday.


That bit was proper gruesome - went on several seconds longer than I was expecting.

Charlie Brooker should do a Doctor Who, it'd be brilliant.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 27, 2008)

Bumped cos it starts tonight


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 27, 2008)

literally cannot wait


----------



## nightowl (Oct 27, 2008)

*dead set*

has anyone heard anything about this new zombie series starting on e4 tonight? i'm always a bit sceptical about made for telly horror. often seems hyped up but fails to deliver in my experience


----------



## Kanda (Oct 27, 2008)

What you think? http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=267462


----------



## nightowl (Oct 27, 2008)

hmm. the trailers i've seen so far have got the scary zombies but haven't seen much actual gore so far. will be surprised if it lives up to hype


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

bump


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> bump



there;s already a thread!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 27, 2008)

Threads merged. Massive confusion is your punishment for starting multiple threads!


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 27, 2008)

It's by Charlie Brooker? Mmm, I love him. I thought I might marry him but then I saw him on telly and was less sure. Am foolishly excited about this now. Was meant to go to pub but I think my head has been turned.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 27, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Threads merged. Massive confusion is your punishment for starting multiple threads!



thank fuck for that


----------



## fogbat (Oct 27, 2008)

milly molly said:


> It's by Charlie Brooker? Mmm, I love him. I thought I might marry him but then I saw him on telly and was less sure. Am foolishly excited about this now. Was meant to go to pub but I think my head has been turned.



I want Charlie Brooker to lay his eggs in my brain


----------



## nightowl (Oct 27, 2008)

fogbat said:


> I want Charlie Brooker to lay his eggs in my brain



ugh


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I like how Charlie Brooker's real first name is Charlton.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 27, 2008)

Crispy said:


> Threads merged. Massive confusion is your punishment for starting multiple threads!



Hooray! And I win the multiple thread merge too.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 27, 2008)

Great article by the Brookster today on the cretinous scum that make up anti-Kerry Katona mob: 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/oct/27/celebrity-television

Two words - carpet bomb them flat. 

Missing this tonight because of work. Can't record because I haven't got a scart lead, can't watch off 4oD because it's incompatible with my mac. Ho hum.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Great article by the Brookster today on the cretinous scum that make up anti-Kerry Katona mob:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2008/oct/27/celebrity-television
> 
> ...



Yeah, except for the many shitty things that brooker has said about others.  Oh, they don't have drug problems so we can trample over their self esteem?

I'm all for Brookers humour (and was never in the anti-katona mob...) but that post is just self-righteous bullshit.  Brooker hasn't made me laugh since Feb.  Dead Set had better be fuckin' wicked, or I may begin to lack faith....


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2008)

yeah, me too. 

mrs b is shitting herself...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2008)

Dead promising


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck yes


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 27, 2008)

This so fucking good. This is the TV I have been waiting for, for so long.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the torrent up yet?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Yeah, except for the many shitty things that brooker has said about others.  Oh, they don't have drug problems so we can trample over their self esteem?
> 
> I'm all for Brookers humour (and was never in the anti-katona mob...) but that post is just self-righteous bullshit.  Brooker hasn't made me laugh since Feb.  Dead Set had better be fuckin' wicked, or I may begin to lack faith....



I'm impressed....

Plus, they've done the impossible of making Ray Winstones daughter seem not just bareable but sympathetic (after kidulthood....)

Sorry, I'm gonna stick my neck out early and state that I have creamed in my pants twice already.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm loving it


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

who will be last in before the end of this ad-break...


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2008)

OM NOM NOM.



excellent stabbing!


----------



## ethel (Oct 27, 2008)

thank god for e4+1. just set sky+ to record the whole series.


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2008)

"cunt-struck" is going to be my new favourite phrase.

I wasn't looking forward to this from the adverts but its pretty good, the boyfriend loves it.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2008)

Zombies are a tad too pacy for my liking, but it's quality


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck sky+ (never works anyway...)  this is out next week on dvd and I'm paying...

Wonder what the non-brooker/non-zombie fans will make of this...


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2008)

'it smells of fingering in here'


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2008)

mrs b sez 'they might as well crown him king of tv RIGHT NOW'


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 27, 2008)

killer b said:


> mrs b sez 'they might as well crown him king of tv RIGHT NOW'



it's a rare thing for a critic to pull this off, that whole poacher turned gamekeeper idea


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2008)

wow wow wow wow wow !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesus. That's what I call a quality bit of telly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 27, 2008)

that was fucking awesome.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 27, 2008)

just posted same thing on another forum,,, fucking awesome


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 27, 2008)

tad too much "irreversible", mr brooker?  Shame E4 couldn't get away with it proper...

Anyway, if this is the first epispode, we all have some treats in store for the rest of the week.

well weapon!


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 27, 2008)

Loved it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 27, 2008)

Lost the plot a bit toward the end but fucking scary


----------



## Kanda (Oct 27, 2008)

killer b said:


> 'it smells of fingering in here'



Changed my tagline straight after that was said


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even normally like zombie stuff. it was just so well done. can't wait for the rest of them now.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2008)

The other eps are shorter, like 35 mins.

But they are showing it FEATURE LENGTH on Saturday night at 10pm. Ideal if you're off out on Halloween.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent. Loved it.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had to sky+ it because zombies give me nightmares so I need to watch it during the day.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!

took a little long to get going imo but then if all zombie movies were of the romero "straight down to business" school of horror they'd be _really_ predictable. the combination of reality tv and horror is real sure fire winner. i'm still giddy from how fucking good that was.


----------



## poului (Oct 27, 2008)

*7tugkjh8i;*

Hmm, not quite as bowled over as some of you lot by this first episode.

I will reserve judgement though.


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> it's a rare thing for a critic to pull this off, that whole poacher turned gamekeeper idea



Brooker isn't just a critic though.  He's a writer first and foremost and a pretty talented one at that (when he puts his mind to it) so coupled with that kind of sick imagination, no doubt partly resulting from the computer game obsession and the amount of spare time someone so inevitably single must have on their hands, I'm not suprised that he came up with something so good.  Would love to get hold of the comics that he wrote years ago as some of them are supposedley amazing. (Mrs B)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 27, 2008)

I must be the only person who thought this was fairly bad.  It's more a rip off of 28 Weeks Later than a proper zombie film, but nowhere near as good or disturbing.  Mind you, I hate BB, so maybe that's coloured my attitude somewhat.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 27, 2008)

that was fucking amazing.

loved LOVED the killing scene to 'grace kelly'

Loved wheelchair zombie.

LOVED LOVED Davina in it which is quite an achievement seeing as she normally makes me want to rip my own face off.

God I just thought it was brilliant.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 27, 2008)

oh questions though.

why are some of the people dead and some of them turn into zombies?

why weren't the zombies in the camera run bashing on the tinted windows?

How the fuck did that girl manage to have a little sleepy while she trapped herself in that little room?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> that was fucking amazing.
> 
> *loved LOVED the killing scene to 'grace kelly'*
> 
> ...



That bit was especially excellent.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 27, 2008)

should've had more aiseleyne in my opinion though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah bollocks, missed it. Anyone know when the repeat is? Don't suppose 4OD is working on OS X yet?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 27, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I must be the only person who thought this was fairly bad.  It's more a rip off of 28 Weeks Later than a proper zombie film, but nowhere near as good or disturbing.  Mind you, I hate BB, so maybe that's coloured my attitude somewhat.



I think you've entirely missed the point of it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh questions though.
> 
> 1) why are some of the people dead and some of them turn into zombies?
> 
> 2) why weren't the zombies in the camera run bashing on the tinted windows?



1) I imagine the other zombies must have killed them in the head. 

2) Because they are stupid.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 27, 2008)

I couldn't stop remembering the scene in Skins where the headmaster says, "Channel Four, they're ironic".


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 27, 2008)

I bloody told you lot it was good, didn't I? Doubting Thomases.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> why are some of the people dead and some of them turn into zombies?



sometimes the mauling associated with being turned into a zombie includes sufficient head injuries to prevent zombification. 

eta- yeah wot dillinger said.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 27, 2008)

Boycey said:


> sometimes the mauling associated with being turned into a zombie includes sufficient head injuries to prevent zombification.



Quite, and of course basic Malthusian principles.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was fucking quality. That initial killing spree was fab, I want to watch it again.


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

That was great. Just watched it upon getting in from pub and it was cooool. And scary. Cameos from past Big Brothers. Quality.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 28, 2008)

milly molly said:


> That was great. Just watched it upon getting in from pub and it was cooool. And scary. Cameos from past Big Brothers. Quality.



what was with the weirdo close ups of imogen's tits?


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what was with the weirdo close ups of imogen's tits?



Oh yes! Imogen, that's who it was! Found myself thinking 'she was one of those pointless pretty girls' and then feeling a bit ashamed of myself. 

It, through the haze of wine, made me wonder: would you rather get eaten by the zombie incarnation of someone you loved, or smash their head in? I'm not sure, myself.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

milly molly said:


> It, through the haze of wine, made me wonder: would you rather get eaten by the zombie incarnation of someone you loved, or smash their head in? I'm not sure, myself.



Defo smash their head in, I don't think I'd handle having my throat ripped out too well.


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Defo smash their head in, I don't think I'd handle having my throat ripped out too well.



But it would be like an overenthusiastic cuddle. Kind of. I don't know that I could kill someone who was the image of someone I cared about. 

Actually, in all zombie films, I often think people spend so much effort battling to stay alive in a life that is going to be pretty shit. I think I might just submit. After all, everyone else seems to be having a roaring time.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what was with the weirdo close ups of imogen's tits?



I noticed that too - its possibly cos they seemed super huge, I text my friend saying "What's with Imogen's boobs?" and she replied that i was a pervert! Wheras it was more like; Bubble, Ashleyne, Eugene, imogen, Imogen's boobs, Makosi (was that makosi with the sunglasses on?)


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

D'wards said:


> I noticed that too - its possibly cos they seemed super huge, I text my friend saying "What's with Imogen's boobs?" and she replied that i was a pervert! Wheras it was more like; Bubble, Ashleyne, Eugene, imogen, Imogen's boobs, Makosi (was that makosi with the sunglasses on?)



Helen, of blinking fame, was there too, wasn't she?


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 28, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Helen, of blinking fame, was there too, wasn't she?



And Brian. Kinga?


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> And Brian. Kinga?



Who's Brian? Oh my gosh: Brian who was a tv presenter for a while? What happened to him. Kinga must have the proudest parents in the whole world.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 28, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Who's Brian? Oh my gosh: Brian who was a tv presenter for a while? What happened to him. Kinga must have the proudest parents in the whole world.



No.. Brian from last year.. or possibly the year before. Not Brian Dowling now of teleshopping channel fame.


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> No.. Brian from last year.. or possibly the year before. Not Brian Dowling now of teleshopping channel fame.



Oh...the guy from Essex? 

How did Brian Dowling go from proper TV to shopping channel? I liked him.


----------



## Kizmet (Oct 28, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Oh...the guy from Essex?



Watchooo implying about guys from essex? You calling them slappers? 



> How did Brian Dowling go from proper TV to shopping channel? I liked him.



It's the career path of the bb celeb, innit? QVC or obscure digital channels.


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Watchooo implying about guys from essex? You calling them slappers?



Damn straight!

Actually Essex FM ran a campaign to get him out of Big Bro because of the damage he did to Essex's image. We all know who wrote Romeo and Juliet, dammit!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 28, 2008)

The young lad in blue, he's the one i'm rooting for as a survivor. He was well switched on last night. That means he'll probably get nommed tonight.

Oh, and Kevin Eldon is the image of MANY urbanites if they were on BB


----------



## Scarlette (Oct 28, 2008)

Balbi said:


> The young lad in blue, he's the one i'm rooting for as a survivor. He was well switched on last night. That means he'll probably get nommed tonight.
> 
> Oh, and Kevin Eldon is the image of MANY urbanites if they were on BB



Tonight? I have to stay in and watch it tonight? Bugger. I was thinking it was once a week. Hmm.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 28, 2008)

Every night this week!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

Very good, but it was a hell of a fast start. Four more consecutive nights of zombie wonderfulness - can they keep the standard up?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 28, 2008)

hooray for the actor kevin eldon.


----------



## 8den (Oct 28, 2008)

nightowl said:


> hmm. the trailers i've seen so far have got the scary zombies but haven't seen much actual gore so far. will be surprised if it lives up to hype



So I presume the bit where the PA mashed a bloke's head into sundried tomato pesto using a fire extinguisher was pleasing to you? 

Ace.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 28, 2008)

8den said:


> So I presume the bit where the PA mashed a bloke's head into sundried tomato pesto using a fire extinguisher was pleasing to you?
> 
> Ace.



in terms of seeing it at a bit of a distance and a bit blurry. i think that's the trouble with it. a lot of the gore was covered up by fast, blurry camera movement and darkness. i just kept watching it thinking how the various 'gore' scenes would have been done in a real zombie film. still, i suppose it had its moments and was probably as far as a made for telly production could go.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 28, 2008)

I missed it, is it on again?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

Really? I actually though the violence was surprisingly swift and brutal, perhaps lacking the jokier quality of more blatant gore?

I didn't think it suffered too badly either way


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 28, 2008)

anyone hear the women in the house going " memba i told ya " when the girl came in with blood on her



i had zombie dreams and all after this


----------



## Front101 (Oct 28, 2008)

Fucking brilliant show. Almost can't wait for tonight's...

It's like my little personal fantasy - BB morons geting ripped apart by the undead!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 28, 2008)

that was great. i dunno, for some reason i was expecting it to be a bit of a comedy too, and i was waiting for the laughs  but once i realised it was straight up zombieness, i really got into it. very good television. more of that sort of thing, please.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Couldn't seem to make it's mind up if they were fast zombies/infected (like 28 days later) or slow ones (like the Romereo films).  Was still good though.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

Aw gawd, we're going to get into the zombies/not zombies argument if we're not careful. As if there's an official classification.

Can't we just say that they acted like zombies to all intensive purposes and leave it at that.


----------



## Griff (Oct 28, 2008)

I quite enjoyed it, and it made me laugh. 

So many advert breaks spolit it a bit for me though. Is that the norm, as I don't watch E4 much?


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2008)

Griff said:


> So many advert breaks spolit it a bit for me though. Is that the norm, as I don't watch E4 much?





Innit.

It was just ridiculous wasn't it?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent stuff 

Will it stay centred around the Big Brother house, do you reckon? I'm worried that they'll have to stretch out the plot if that's the case.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2008)

Griff said:


> I quite enjoyed it, and it made me laugh.
> 
> So many advert breaks spolit it a bit for me though. Is that the norm, as I don't watch E4 much?



I think most hour long episodes have 3 advert breaks, they are annoying mind, but I don't mind if the quality of programming is good!

I kind of want to hold out and watch the feature length showing on Saturday, but everyone is talking about it and I have no self restraint.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought it was fab.  The Imogen boob thing was a reference to her recent boob job which she has been discussing at great length in the sleb mags. Not that I read them of course.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 28, 2008)

I missed this yesterday

Shall i watch it todnight anyway

anyone know if they are showing a repeat?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 28, 2008)

It was good - very good even, but blimey, to listen to some of you it's as if it's the greatest bit of telly the worlds ever seen 

28 days later, but in the BB house.  That's it.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

28 days later -  like zombie movies but with fast undead and infected device? 

This could go on really. It was a good piece of telly regardless of 'originality'


----------



## fogbat (Oct 28, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It was good - very good even, but blimey, to listen to some of you it's as if it's the greatest bit of telly the worlds ever seen
> 
> 28 days later, but in the BB house.  That's it.



Thing is, so much telly is such dreadful shite that they may as well spray raw sewage in your face from the screen (I understand ITV are already researching exactly this technology). 

So when something half-decent's on, it's exciting


----------



## Maggot (Oct 28, 2008)

Really enjoyed this.  Am going out tonight and tomorrow, will have to see if I can remember how to set the timer on my video. 



Left Turn Clyde said:


> The cunty TV producer who escapes from him is so well drawn - I know who he's based on and it's well accurate.


 Brilliant -so he's really that bad? What shows does he work on?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 28, 2008)

I must admit that the producer actually reminded me a little of Clyde. Not in manner, but just in the facial hair stakes.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 28, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I must admit that the producer actually reminded me a little of Clyde. Not in manner, but just in the facial hair stakes.





You weren't the only one who wondered about that.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 28, 2008)

Top show, loved the producer having the fight with the wheelchair zombie...

I think I'm in love with Jaime Winstone...and she sounds like her old man when she starts yelling 'fuck'...

Mostly impressed - it seemed to have that US 'look' of quality about it...loved Davina's role as well...

What's funny is that there's loads in there for long term Brooker fans - from the cunty producer, to the creepy guy (who's Nathan Barley from the original 'Cunt' from TVGH) trying it on with the runner, a long time obsession of CBs, runners getting touched up by more senior production staff...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

Gosh it sounds like everyone had fun. Anywhere I can watch this on line today, or is it repeated. I didn't bother watching it last night because I thought it looked rubbish in the trails.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 28, 2008)

Griff said:


> So many advert breaks spolit it a bit for me though. Is that the norm, as I don't watch E4 much?



it seemed like one break came only 10 minutes after the previous one at one point


----------



## elevendayempire (Oct 28, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Top show, loved the producer having the fight with the wheelchair zombie...
> 
> I think I'm in love with Jaime Winstone...and she sounds like her old man when she starts yelling 'fuck'...
> 
> ...


Oh, and the first BB housemate to get killed is described in the script notes as "the sort of bloke who breaks wind for comic effect". Which, as we all know, Brooker hates.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2008)

nightowl said:


> it seemed like one break came only 10 minutes after the previous one at one point



I'm pretty sure you can still only have 'so many' ad breaks per show (depending on it's length) but the shortest part in an hour long show can be as little as 7.30.


----------



## bonjour (Oct 28, 2008)

is there any way to catch it online???


----------



## bonjour (Oct 28, 2008)

score!!!!!!!! heart4od


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=dead-set


----------



## Iguana (Oct 28, 2008)

Griff said:


> So many advert breaks spolit it a bit for me though. Is that the norm, as I don't watch E4 much?



If you have virgin you can watch it at 11 with no ads.


----------



## Griff (Oct 28, 2008)

Iguana said:


> If you have virgin you can watch it at 11 with no ads.



I only have a very basic Sky no subscription box. I need a Sky dish just to get a reception of normal channels. I've only recently started to get E4.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> It was good - very good even, but blimey, to listen to some of you it's as if it's the greatest bit of telly the worlds ever seen
> 
> 28 days later, but in the BB house.  That's it.



the zombie genre doesn't exactly give lots of scope for originality, some of us just love zombies. afaik (and i would love to be proved wrong) this is the first "proper" zombie telly series, so to me it is the greatest bit of telly the worlds ever seen.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 28, 2008)

Very good stuff, but i prefer my zombies shambling.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 28, 2008)

I love zombie films, and I think Charlie Brooker is ace too so this was a brilliant match up for me. But to help (or bunfight) the argument re: the perfect speed of zombies: 

<Overwhelming Pendantry Alert> 
Zombies should be shambling re-animeated corpses controlled by a voodoo priest.
Undead corpses which eat people and convert them to a similar state are clearly _Ghouls_ !!! 
Note how most films are titled "living dead"/"evil dead"/"undead" etc etc
<end/pedant>


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Really enjoyed this.  Am going out tonight and tomorrow, will have to see if I can remember how to set the timer on my video.
> 
> Brilliant -so he's really that bad? What shows does he work on?


Big Brother of course


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I think you've entirely missed the point of it.



The point being?

Personally, I love zombie films, infected films or zombie/infected films which tell us something about reality television.  And there's enough of those around to not bother with this.  My Little Eye is a far better horror version of Big Brother (although no zombies in that one).  I think Dead Set seems too close to its subject, plus the style is a total rip off of 28 Weeks Later while being nowhere near as disturbing or scary.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, watched the first episode tonight and boy, was I satisfied. There was also a danger I guess, of the idea itself overshadowing the story, but this hasn't been the case so far. Brooker has done a great job and hopefully the show will continue at this high standard for the rest of the week.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I watch it on 4OD? (No TV)


----------



## bonjour (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes you can, I DID!


----------



## Augie March (Oct 28, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Personally, I love zombie films, infected films or zombie/infected films which tell us something about reality television.  And there's enough of those around to not bother with this.  My Little Eye is a far better horror version of Big Brother (although no zombies in that one).  I think Dead Set seems too close to its subject, plus the style is a total rip off of 28 Weeks Later while being nowhere near as disturbing or scary.



This is not a film though, it's a TV show. Comparing the two seems a tad unfair as they're two totally different formats and the stories are structured in different ways.


----------



## AndrewNumLock (Oct 28, 2008)

bonjour said:


> Yes you can, I DID!



Brilliant.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2008)

Augie March said:


> This is not a film though, it's a TV show. Comparing the two seems a tad unfair as they're two totally different formats and the stories are structured in different ways.



I would have said it wants to compete with film, given the way its shot and the various references.  AFAIK this Saturday it will be broadcast in one just like a film.  Take out all the ad breaks and the whole thing will probably be shorter than yer average movie anyway.


----------



## Iguana (Oct 28, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I would have said it wants to compete with film, given the way its shot and the various references.  AFAIK this Saturday it will be broadcast in one just like a film.  Take out all the ad breaks and the whole thing will probably be shorter than yer average movie anyway.



It's 46 minutes if you watch it on oD.  So that makes the 5 eps 3 hours and 50 minutes long.  I don't think even LotR was that long.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2008)

The remaining 4 eps are only ~ 30 minutes long each IIRC.


----------



## Augie March (Oct 28, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I would have said it wants to compete with film, given the way its shot and the various references.  AFAIK this Saturday it will be broadcast in one just like a film.  Take out all the ad breaks and the whole thing will probably be shorter than yer average movie anyway.



It's taken it's cues from past zombie films yes, but all zombie films fhave done this. They've all been highly influenced not only in style, but by structure by Romero. Brooker is doing the same, using the zombie plotting to make a social comment. But I don't think he's using it as a way of 'competing' with films at all, it's a just a familar (and cool) way of getting the show across to your average viewer. 

Btw I liked My Little Eye too and it is a good satire on reality shows. But it's very much a North American take on the subject, Dead Set is a much more British affair which resonates a lot more here I feel.


----------



## Boycey (Oct 28, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The point being?
> 
> Personally, I love zombie films, infected films or zombie/infected films which tell us something about reality television.  And there's enough of those around to not bother with this.  My Little Eye is a far better horror version of Big Brother *(although no zombies in that one)*.  I think Dead Set seems too close to its subject, plus the style is a total rip off of 28 Weeks Later while being nowhere near as disturbing or scary.



and it's better?!?!?!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Brooker is doing the same, using the zombie plotting to make a social comment.



That's the problem, though.  By using the BB set, a BB presenter and previous BB housemates, it's as if he's too close to it to really do any damage.  (I'm guessing he is actually a fan of BB.)  It's probably because I absolutely detest BB that I found it so grating.  My love of zombies couldn't override that.


----------



## honto (Oct 28, 2008)

Its true he's a fan of Big Brother (though sometimes loving to hate it more than anything - his TV columns on BB are hilarious), but I thought that came through as it feeling really well observed, like I really was watching an episode of BB where zombies had turned up unexpectedly. Zombies are my proper irrational fear so I'm loving this, but its giving me night terrors.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 28, 2008)

I fucking LOVE Zombies. I mean, whats not to like. I'm even sorting my Halloween costume.







Zombie Magnum P.I


----------



## Iguana (Oct 28, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The remaining 4 eps are only ~ 30 minutes long each IIRC.



So 22 mins for eps 2-5, that still makes it 2hr14mins which is longer than most films.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 28, 2008)

Blame it on wi-fi


----------



## Balbi (Oct 28, 2008)

"been saving them for a special occasion"

"well merry fucking christmas"



Bit of an anticlimax compared to last night, but worth watching. The full length Saturday night one will be worth a watch anyway.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 28, 2008)

Iguana said:


> So 22 mins for eps 2-5, that still makes it 2hr14mins which is longer than most films.



Still pretty much film length. 

Decided to give the 2nd ep a go and am enjoying it much more - less BB stuff and more like a typical zombie film (with fast zombies ).


----------



## Augie March (Oct 28, 2008)

This episode was proably a lot more comic in tone than the first episode. But I'm thinking now, that yes, the whole thing would probably work better as a feature length. The shorter episodes are just over too damn quickly!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 28, 2008)

Balbi said:


> "been saving them for a special occasion"
> 
> "well merry fucking christmas"
> 
> ...



I was impressed,  not as funny as ep1  but was ep 2 + 3 have surely gotta be about plot development (rather than scene setting...), with 4 and 5 the climax/anti-climax....?

Plus the half hour just isn't enough....


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2008)

yep, excellent stuff... although i'd be annoyed having to wait a week until the next episode.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2008)

killer b said:


> yep, excellent stuff... although i'd be annoyed having to wait a week until the next episode.


the next one's tomorrow


----------



## killer b (Oct 28, 2008)

sorry, typo - i meant i'd be annoyed if i had to wait till next week.

think i'm going to watch it all again on saturday anyway, mind...


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 29, 2008)

Just found a link for the first episode online for those of you who missed it and aren't using windows. PM me if you need it, although I'm gonna be watching it for the next 45 mins or so.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 29, 2008)

Great sutff, though the camera style is really beginning to irk me. It's all very trendy and '28 days' but it's fucking hard to watch. They used it sparingly in the movie, here it's overdone.


----------



## The Octagon (Oct 29, 2008)

Watching this an ep behind because I can't stand adverts, but I thought it was good.

I actually preferred the non-zombie BB-related parts, it was brilliant satire (especially loved the 'I'm actually above all this and trying to make a point about culture' contestant, utter knob). Once the 'infected' appeared, I found the lighting let it down slightly (I know it's not supposed to be bright and sunny, but I'd at least like to make out who is who).

Also disappointed we didn't see the past BB contestants get ripped apart (unless we did and I just couldn't see it!).

The homage to 'Irreversible' was good, should have been gorier (come on E4, it's after 10!).

And for the first time ever, Davina McCall made me laugh several times (including when I rewound her death scene a couple of times).

Looking forward to the rest, hopefully they'll take it in an interesting and new direction.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Davina has really impressed me in this.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 29, 2008)

Zombie Davina!  Rrrr, RRRR!  

She's a lot more entertaining than normal Davina.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 29, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Zombie Davina!  Rrrr, RRRR!
> 
> She's a lot more entertaining than normal Davina.



Hell yeah!
Perhaps this is how she should present BB from now on. I'd watch it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 29, 2008)

The Octagon said:


> Watching this an ep behind because I can't stand adverts, but I thought it was good.
> 
> I actually preferred the non-zombie BB-related parts, it was brilliant satire (especially loved the 'I'm actually above all this and trying to make a point about culture' contestant, utter knob). Once the 'infected' appeared, I found the lighting let it down slightly (I know it's not supposed to be bright and sunny, but I'd at least like to make out who is who).
> 
> ...





Which bit was thAT?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 29, 2008)

it's a bit slow paced if you ask me I'm loving the other reffernces both zombie film and societal but the pacing is off it's almost like it's eekking out the stroy line to make it fit the episodic nature of the format.... at the moment it feels like a bunch of really good trailers for a great zombie film rather than it being something in it's own right...

this would obivously be better if it was all together as one thing so that the pacing was better... 

nice idea which is leaving me wanting at the moment with what they could have done...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 29, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Which bit was thAT?



The fire extinguisher / crunchy head bit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 29, 2008)

So is there a catch up of all the eps? I can't be bothered with all this TV in the evening stuff this week.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Oct 29, 2008)

fogbat said:


> The fire extinguisher / crunchy head bit.


plagiarism is homage?


----------



## fogbat (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> plagiarism is homage?



Thin line...


----------



## Iguana (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Great sutff, though the camera style is really beginning to irk me. It's all very trendy and '28 days' but it's fucking hard to watch. They used it sparingly in the movie, here it's overdone.



I think the thing is the picture quality just isn't good enough for the fast camera style.  The images in 28 Days was much sharper, so you could see what was happening better.

I'm enjoying it, but the half hour episodes are two short.  I'm tempted to hold on until Friday and watch the last 3 together.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 29, 2008)

'Don't shoot. I'm normal......I'm a normalite'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> 'Don't shoot. I'm normal......I'm a normalite'


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 29, 2008)

haven't been able to watch any of it yet, so going to get the other half to geek it off the internet and then we can watch it in one go at the weekend


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 29, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> haven't been able to watch any of it yet, so going to get the other half to geek it off the internet and then we can watch it in one go at the weekend



or you could just watch it all in one go at the weekend when it's show all in one go on saturday...


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2008)

whoooo!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 29, 2008)

Nailing the zombie mythology down pat. Kevin Eldon made me LOL.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 29, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. SHIT.

ahahahaha, funny as fuck.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2008)

amazing episode.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Fucking hell, I don't know if it was cos I'm watching it on my own for the first time but that was fucking scary. I was shouting and swearing out loud.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Fucking hell, I don't know if it was cos I'm watching it on my own for the first time but that was fucking scary. I was shouting and swearing out loud.



My mate left during the adverts, i had to turn the lights back on


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

just watched the first two (waiting for the torrent to go up for 3) and I think it's fucking marvellous

course it has flaws, but come on - compared with anything else on at the moment?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> just watched the first two (waiting for the torrent to go up for 3) and I think it's fucking marvellous
> 
> course it has flaws, but come on - compared with anything else on at the moment?



the one tonight is the best of the bunch so far i think...it's the first time i've been genuinely excited by telly in ages.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

aces 

i've got 3 torrent sites on refresh, waiting for the winning geek


----------



## YouSir (Oct 29, 2008)

Only seen the first two and they were excellent, might skip it until they're all released though, watch the whole thing, felt far too short when they limited it to half an hour.

Best thing on t'telly in ages anyway, restores a little faith in C4.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

i'm glad they didn't do the cliche 'ooh look at us in a supermarket, we can take everything is soooooo FUN! let's whizz around in trolleys'

like they do in 28 days later and other films.

the heat magazine bit was good.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

i'm so chuffed for Brooker 

I've adored his stuff - writing, websites, everything - for ages, and dreaded this being a flop.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i'm so chuffed for Brooker
> 
> I've adored his stuff - writing, websites, everything - for ages, and dreaded this being a flop.



me too! especially with all the hype to live up to.

i'm glad he done good. sooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

and of course the Actionettes once danced with Mr Brooker, so they are cool by proxy


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm glad he's made it predominately scary but with a few wry smiles rather than the other way round, i think it was much braver to do it that way rather than make an E4 version of Shaun of The Dead.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

when did geeks get so slow? i thought they'd be falling over themselves to be the first to upload it


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 29, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> the heat magazine bit was good.



One of the subheadings on the cover was "His friends don't even like him!'


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

how long can it take to upload a 30 minute programme?


----------



## Balbi (Oct 29, 2008)

What Jeff doesn't realise is that everyone's decided that torrenting actually is piracy, and are currently setting forth for the Spanish Main.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

Balbi said:


> What Jeff doesn't realise is that everyone's decided that torrenting actually is piracy, and are currently setting forth for the Spanish Main.



Typical. Everyone goes pirate the one day it matters


----------



## Balbi (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, you could just watch it like the rest of us.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fucking great, I'm loving it.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> just watched the first two (waiting for the torrent to go up for 3) and I think it's fucking marvellous
> 
> course it has flaws, but come on - compared with anything else on at the moment?



word.it's proper good..it's just annoying that everytime im getting into it it finishes


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Well, you could just watch it like the rest of us.



i don't have clever telly.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

UK T wins. Big up, erm, "anonymous"


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

i just watched it again


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 29, 2008)

Just watched the third episode on 4oD.  Each episode is better than the last.  Brilliant.  Zombies, jokes, action, suspense, full on critique of celeb culture and "young creatives" as I think we now call them round these parts.  Almost made me forget I need a new boiler and a new roof.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 29, 2008)

i don't watch BB, so despite recognising Chantelle and the little raver cockney geezer (?), it took Pie Eye to confirm the others were all legit former housemates.

Brooker's in it as a zombie, isn't it? Has he been spotted?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 29, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> i don't watch BB, so despite recognising Chantelle and the little raver cockney geezer (?), it took Pie Eye to confirm the others were all legit former housemates.
> 
> Brooker's in it as a zombie, isn't it? Has he been spotted?



And Aiseleyne! Who is one of Brookers pals now, she was on screenwipe and they camped at Glastonberry together.

I didn't know that about Brooker. Shall try and spot it.

I'm normally looking through my fingers though when the zombies appear.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeh, i love the fact that he hangs round with her and went to Glasto and that.

i remember he showed up at an Actionettes night on stag night, looking a bit out of place, and that's how they got booked.

i think he might be a sweet bloke


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

He was good on 8 Out of 10 Cats too. I alwas get nervous for people I really like when they go on shows like that..'are they going to be funny??'

And he was. And cute.

God this adoration is getting a bit gross. I think if I met him I'd have to hold myself back from licking his face or something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> He was good on 8 Out of 10 Cats too. *I alwas get nervous for people I really like when they go on shows like that*..'are they going to be funny??'
> 
> And he was. And cute.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 30, 2008)

he's just compelling. Underneath the spittle flecked ranting he's a decent bloke with the right targets. He's just better at it than most


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


>



Eddie Izzard has let me down a few times.


----------



## honto (Oct 30, 2008)

His columns have stood up really well, he has a great way with insults. Even reading the BB ones from a few years ago in his books is hilarious. 

My favourite bits from Screen Wipe though are 'Do spiders live alone?' and ' I don't even know what rice is'


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

honto said:


> His columns have stood up really well, he has a great way with insults. Even reading the BB ones from a few years ago in his books is hilarious.
> 
> My favourite bits from Screen Wipe though are 'Do spiders live alone?' and ' I don't even know what rice is'



I got into Screenwipe quite late. I wish they came out on DVD.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 30, 2008)

honto said:


> His columns have stood up really well, he has a great way with insults. Even reading the BB ones from a few years ago in his books is hilarious.
> 
> My favourite bits from Screen Wipe though are 'Do spiders live alone?' and ' I don't even know what rice is'



Thing is, he writes and swears and rants magnificently. But if underneath that was a sensationalist, or a faux-controversialist or something, it'd wear thin.  But there's a consistency and decency to him

fuck, i'm drunk and eulogising a critic


----------



## honto (Oct 30, 2008)

When I say screen wipe I am drunk and mean screen burn the book, but you're right, he comes across as a sweary ranty moany person who is essentially a decent funny bloke. Much like most of my real life friends, but more eloquent than them in print. 

I am equally drunkenly eulogising. Gyah.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 30, 2008)

let's form an awkwardly named gang


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm not drunk. is that worse?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 30, 2008)

yeh, that means you LOVE him

electrogirl and charlie sitting in a tree

z
o
m
b
i
e
...  erm

e


----------



## honto (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes it means you have no excuse.


----------



## honto (Oct 30, 2008)

ah that was more clever. 

I have had zombie night terrors the last 2 nights. That is why I must drink before bed now.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 30, 2008)

It means I'd still love him in the morning.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it just me or has Brookers Guardian column been sufering lately?  I put it down to having a lot on (screen burn is back on soon, so thats 2 TV series recently) and maybe saving the better stuff for TV and some book that he seems to be doing

http://www.amazon.ca/Why-Everything-Shit-Charlie-Brooker/dp/0571229573


----------



## KellyDJ (Oct 30, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i had zombie dreams and all after this



So did I

Probably doesn't help that I'm also reading World War Z atm


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2008)

i think brooker's appearence was in episode 1 - the zombie that chases jaime down the stairway?


----------



## Sadken (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been feeling for a while like his columns have tailed off in quality a bit and are just rehashing the same formula again and again but this series is excellent.


----------



## Sadken (Oct 30, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Is it just me or has Brookers Guardian column been sufering lately?  I put it down to having a lot on (screen burn is back on soon, so thats 2 TV series recently) and maybe saving the better stuff for TV and some book that he seems to be doing
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Why-Everything-Shit-Charlie-Brooker/dp/0571229573



Only just spotted this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 30, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Is it just me or has Brookers Guardian column been sufering lately?  I put it down to having a lot on (screen burn is back on soon, so thats 2 TV series recently) and maybe saving the better stuff for TV and some book that he seems to be doing
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Why-Everything-Shit-Charlie-Brooker/dp/0571229573



The one in The Guide or the paper? The one in The Guide was a big wierd the other week...looked at by-line and it wasn't him 

Grace Dent. I like her. She's funny.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 30, 2008)

Are these on 'watch again' or whatever it's called? I missed last night's.


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 30, 2008)

ketchup? yes, they are


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 30, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Are these on 'watch again' or whatever it's called? I missed last night's.




The whole thing is repeated on Saturday night.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 30, 2008)

KellyDJ said:


> So did I
> 
> Probably doesn't help that I'm also reading World War Z atm


Snap, just had a lie in this morning and finished it!


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Grace Dent. I like her. She's funny.



I really enjoy her World of Lather, it's a pity it's monthly instead of weekly.  It always makes my Saturday, if it's World of Lather week.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 30, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> The one in The Guide or the paper? The one in The Guide was a big wierd the other week...looked at by-line and it wasn't him
> 
> Grace Dent. I like her. She's funny.



I just read it on the website, but both.  Feb-ish was the last time I remember laughing particularly, or finding something particularly funny.

Don't get me wrong though, Brooker rocks and in a very unique way (anyone who attempted to copy his style would be on the path to fail).  Just not been that impressed recently.  

Best of older brooker articles are as follows, in no particular order...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2006/may/05/comment.charliebrooker

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2006/sep/15/tvandradio.charliebrooker

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2006/aug/25/lifeandhealth.comment

Not seen anything half as funny as those for a good while


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2008)

honto said:


> I have had zombie night terrors the last 2 nights. That is why I must drink before bed now.



I didn't.  That's why I know it's not *that* scary.  I had 28 Weeks Later inspired nightmares for a week after watching it.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Just found a rediculous flaw in the story line 


after watching the first episode again, the first person to get bitten who is then getting driven to the studio "because there is a doctor in the studio"

Now if there was a doctor in the studio, he'd have all the necacerries and the 3 peeps wouldn't need to travel a mile to the pharmacy for the bitten house mate!
specially as Kelly, the girl who works for BB would know about the doctor


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 30, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Just found a rediculous flaw in the story line
> 
> 
> after watching the first episode again, the first person to get bitten who is then getting driven to the studio "because there is a doctor in the studio"
> ...



They might not know the location of the Doctor, or he might not have the things needed to treat. Its not _ necessarily_ a flaw in the plot.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> They might not know the location of the Doctor, or he might not have the things needed to treat. Its not _ necessarily_ a flaw in the plot.



BB would have a doctor present in case one of thee house mates needed medical attention so the doc would have the basics needed. Also Kelly would of known the location of the doctor as she worked for the show


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2008)

who gives a shit? it still rules harder than anything else on telly...


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 30, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Just found a rediculous flaw in the story line
> 
> 
> after watching the first episode again, the first person to get bitten who is then getting driven to the studio "because there is a doctor in the studio"
> ...


 But did the other lass know that?


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> But did the other lass know that?



what other lass?


----------



## Balbi (Oct 30, 2008)

Honest to god chain swarm


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 30, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> what other lass?


Kelly.  When the guy arrived he got out and staggered into the crowd


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Kelly.  When the guy got there he got out and staggered into the crowd



I would of thought so, she worked there innit!


----------



## Balbi (Oct 30, 2008)

grim as fuck


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 30, 2008)

Balbi said:


> grim as fuck



Innit.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 30, 2008)

Fuck! can't wait for tomorrow night, will be fun.  Can't see a happy ending with only a half hour to go though.


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2008)

it's going to be a fucking bloodbath tomorrow night. 

it seems to be getting more explicitly gory as the series goes on, or is that just me?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 30, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Just found a rediculous flaw in the story line
> 
> 
> after watching the first episode again, the first person to get bitten who is then getting driven to the studio "because there is a doctor in the studio"
> ...



This has really fucked it up for me.  I won't be bothering to see what happens after tonights cliffhanger.  

Urban is V lucky to have people to point out such things, otherwise we might be thinking this is "good telly", like some massive bunch of twats...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2008)

Doctors dont walk around with fucking meds and shit... FFS

They write a perscription for stuff, if it was for someone on the show a runner would go get it or something...

duh!


----------



## Iguana (Oct 30, 2008)

Or the doctor could have been in an area that Kelly knows is over-run with zombies.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> This has really fucked it up for me.  I won't be bothering to see what happens after tonights cliffhanger.
> 
> Urban is V lucky to have people to point out such things, otherwise we might be thinking this is "good telly", like some massive bunch of twats...



Nice sarcasm!

I never said it wasn't good telly, chief


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

I love the way, coz you all love the show, you defend it to the hilt!

I think it's fooking quality too, but a flaw is a flaw


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 30, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Nice sarcasm!
> 
> I never said it wasn't good telly, chief



oh, ok.  I'm assuming ?I know you.... 

She has told me so many times what your internet name is that I have permanently blocked that info from my brain.

Or do I have it wrong....?

Either way, I will troll yo shit fo' the rest of y'life.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> oh, ok.  I'm assuming ?I know you....
> 
> She has told me so many times what your internet name is that I have permanently blocked that info from my brain.
> 
> ...






totally over my head!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2008)

how is it a floor? also she is new so maybe she didnt know there was a doctor there... who wouldnt have anything on them anyway.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> how is it a floor? also she is new so maybe she didnt know there was a doctor there... who wouldn't have anything on them anyway.



BB have to have a medic on site in case of medical emergency for house mates.
Think of when in the past HM's have sprained/broken limbs. they don't go to hospital to get med attention, they get the casts etc on site, everyone (who works there) would know where the doctors is.

anyway, that's my point made, I don't wanna go on about it!

it's a quality show

so tomorrow........

who thinks he shot the boyfreind?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah but does anyone think they have everything there meds wise and then or just a basic advance first aid kit? they asked for morphine ffs!!


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 30, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah but does anyone think they have everything there meds wise and then or just a basic advance first aid kit? they asked for morphine ffs!!



either way Kelly would of suggested looking in the doctors supplies first rather then break out the compound and drive a mile away innit!


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 30, 2008)

i dont know her so cant comment


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Fucking hell could i love this any more?

I laughed harder and was more scareder than any other episode I think.

Loved zombie Brian, loved 'Palestinia', 

I also love the Big Brother producer character, he's so vile you just know they're hoping he gets it.

I hope that boyfriend isn't shot. 

I do wonder whether theyre going to go for happy or grim ending...I'm still not sure. 

That was just a stream of consciousness but i'm so excited I think I want to mak love to this programme.

I always think these people are way more intrepid than me though, I'd stay in  that house for as long as possible. They seem so quick to get going! Obviously that would stop the plot moving quite so quickly, but still...


----------



## Iguana (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I hope that boyfriend isn't shot.



It's unlikely, at least not mortally.  If they were going to kill him at this point, the sight of him dead is the more effective ending, than an _is he/isn't he_ cliffhanger.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Iguana said:


> It's unlikely, at least not mortally.  If they were going to kill him at this point, the sight of him dead is the more effective ending, than an _is he/isn't he_ cliffhanger.



That's true. Phew.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I also love the Big Brother producer character, he's so vile you just know they're hoping he gets it.



slow and painfully

I wonder if he was based on a real life character?

I think if i'd of been one of the characters i'd of shot him. Specially if I was Veronicas (I think thats her name, the blonde one) boyfriend after the way he spoke to her


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> slow and painfully
> 
> I wonder if he was based on a real life character?
> 
> I think if i'd of been one of the characters i'd of shot him. Specially if I was Veronicas (I think thats her name, the blonde one) boyfriend after the way he spoke to her



I think left turn clyde says he was based on a real Big Brother producer.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I think left turn clyde says he was based on a real Big Brother producer.



He must be well pissed off!!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> He must be well pissed off!!



He might be one of those people who are blisfully ignorant about what they're like tbh, so they wouldn't recognise a chaacter based on them.

Dunno though, just seems the type!


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> He might be one of those people who are blisfully ignorant about what they're like tbh, so they wouldn't recognise a chaacter based on them.
> 
> Dunno though, just seems the type!



Yeah true!

My ex boss was like that!

either that or he'll be really proud!!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2008)

The death of the hard-as-nails woman in the canal lock was pretty moving, all the more so for its incredibly understated nature.  "I liked our farmhouse".


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

kabbes said:


> The death of the hard-as-nails woman in the canal lock was pretty moving, all the more so for its incredibly understated nature.  "I liked our farmhouse".



Yeah that was awful.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

kabbes said:


> The death of the hard-as-nails woman in the canal lock was pretty moving, all the more so for its incredibly understated nature.  "I liked our farmhouse".



Yeah agreed!

she was brave to the end!

She was one of the only characters I really liked IYKWIM

All the others seem to be shallow or total cunts!


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Oct 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> I hope that boyfriend isn't shot.



If you check the e4 Dead Set website there's a short clip of e5 which answers your question.

I've loved it all from start to finished - yes, the death of Pat Kerrigan from Bad Girls was awful to watch, but my favourite bit so far was when Riq saw Kelly was alive on the farmhouse TV. I pretty much started bawling right there and then.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 31, 2008)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I've loved it all from start to finished - yes, the death of Pat Kerrigan from Bad Girls was awful to watch


thank you! I was trying to think where I knew her from!


----------



## fogbat (Oct 31, 2008)

Loved the butchery scene, with the producer becoming more unhinged 

Really loved the cardboard cutout bit, though it was obvious what'd happen. Zombie Brian was


----------



## fogbat (Oct 31, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> thank you! I was trying to think where I knew her from!



She was also in an episode of Peep Show, as an old schoolmate of Mark's.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 31, 2008)

did you know she used to go out with charlier brooker?


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 31, 2008)

fogbat said:


> She was also in an episode of Peep Show, as an old schoolmate of Mark's.



Yeah that's where I recognised her from.



Tank Girl said:


> did you know she used to go out with charlier brooker?



Oooh how did you know that? I want to go out with Charlie Brooker a bit.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the internet at my disposal


----------



## Balbi (Oct 31, 2008)

Search your googles, you know it to be true


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

kabbes said:


> The death of the hard-as-nails woman in the canal lock was pretty moving, all the more so for its incredibly understated nature.  "I liked our farmhouse".



The only problem I had with that was that surely a woman of her ilke would be far more vigilant in that situation!

they should of made the zombie jump out at her as if from no where


----------



## Balbi (Oct 31, 2008)

She was busy, they're fast and unlike old school zombies don't go 'mmaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH' to give you a bit of time.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 31, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> they should of made the zombie jump out at her as if from no where



This^


----------



## The Boy (Oct 31, 2008)

Balbi said:


> She was busy, they're fast and unlike old school zombies don't go 'mmaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH' to give you a bit of time.



There is also the fact that the water flowin into the lock would have made a fair amount of noise - hence why the guy in the boat was so slow in noticing that something was wrong.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

The Boy said:


> There is also the fact that the water flowin into the lock would have made a fair amount of noise - hence why the guy in the boat was so slow in noticing that something was wrong.



yeah, but she wasn't even looking about.

I mean if it was you, would you not look around constantly

I know I fucking would. You'd get no zombies creeping up on me thats for sure


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 31, 2008)

*tears internetstalker's throat out*


Ha! Didn't see that coming did you?


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> *tears internetstalker's throat out*
> 
> 
> Ha! Didn't see that coming did you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah agreed!
> 
> she was brave to the end!
> 
> ...



I like the bf. He's a relaxed actor and seems a little bit of welcome comic relief in the whole thing. Not that he's hilarious or stupid, more that his 'Fuck! Oh fuck!' running through the woods was probably what I'd say


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I like the bf. He's a relaxed actor and seems a little bit of welcome comic relief in the whole thing. Not that he's hilarious or stupid, more that his 'Fuck! Oh fuck!' running through the woods was probably what I'd say



agreed he's the other character that I like

Fell a bit sorry for him as his beloved gf is a player!

tho i think thats the last of his worries at the mo


----------



## Balbi (Oct 31, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I like the bf. He's a relaxed actor and seems a little bit of welcome comic relief in the whole thing. Not that he's hilarious or stupid, more that his 'Fuck! Oh fuck!' running through the woods was probably what I'd say



Plus that little turn and look at the Z's stuck behind the fence was lulz. I'd do that


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

Balbi said:


> Plus that little turn and look at the Z's stuck behind the fence was lulz. I'd do that



innit!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 31, 2008)

Reckon the BF might have to smash in Jamie Winstones face, as per earlier convo with the woman who died last night.

Her: Have you ever had to look your newly-zombified best friend in the eye and shoot her?
(or something like that)

Him: No, I can't say that I have

Her: well shut the fuck up until you have
(or something like that)

Snatches of dialogue like that are often prophetical....


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Reckon the BF might have to smash in Jamie Winstones face, as per earlier convo with the woman who died last night.
> 
> Her: Have you ever had to look your newly-zombified best friend in the eye and shoot her?
> (or something like that)
> ...


Don't you think that it was foreshadowing his own forced killing of brave-woman herself?


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 31, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Don't you think that it was foreshadowing his own forced killing of brave-woman herself?



perhaps, but she was someone he barely knew.  but, it would be a shock ending if I was right....

Anyway, I don;t get to watch tonights ep, as we have friends over (I'm being called an anti social bastard as I type...).  Enjoy tonight, you savage bastards....


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2008)

fucking helll... the last 15 minutes is going to have to get a lot packed in...


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## KellyDJ (Oct 31, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Snap, just had a lie in this morning and finished it!



Just finished it today - excellent stuff


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2008)

yep. fantastic ending.  but also


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What an ending.


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

good ending

therer was a moment of realisation when you think 'this isn't gonna have a happy ending'


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2008)

pretty much note-perfect from beginning to end.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2008)

Yay, they're all dead


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2008)

will buy the DVD i liked it so much


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 31, 2008)

same here.


----------



## KellyDJ (Oct 31, 2008)

What a great ending  A lot more gory than I was expecting too


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2008)

Everyone seems to be going slightly ott as to how good it was


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 31, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Everyone seems to be going slightly ott as to how good it was



well i'd rate it a cool 8/10  

maybe 8.5 TBH


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Everyone seems to be going slightly ott as to how good it was


maybe we just liked it more than you?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2008)

joining the thread at the end - HOW GOOD WAS THAT!!

MOAR TV LIKE THAT PLEASE!!

I've got my horror mojo back from watching that. My ma killed herself a few years ago and I've gone from being a total horror fan to not wanting to watch to watch horror AT ALL because when you have real horror in your life, film horror is not entertaining. BUT I watched this and I'm hooked on what horror can be again.  "what would I do?". That's horror for me. I now know that I would be chopping up the bodies with the producer - to try to survive. How weird is that?

I think it was great at creating the "what would I do ..." scenario...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Everyone seems to be going slightly ott as to how good it was



I don't think it is amazing.

It is just cool to see British television having some ambition - and suceeding.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah there are like loads of better shows on TV than this.... like erm, like.... whats that thing,, ehhh..... doh!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah there are like loads of better shows on TV than this.... like erm, like.... whats that thing,, ehhh..... doh!



My point is that there a too many shows that are not as good. 

It shows that good TV can be made in this country.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you missed my point


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 31, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I think you missed my point



I don't care.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 31, 2008)

Good


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 1, 2008)

It was pretty good, if not amazing - still not beating the Romero films or 28 Weeks Later!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It was pretty good, if not amazing - still not beating the Romero films or 28 Weeks Later!



It wasn't a film.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It wasn't a film.



I know, but look... The original cut of Dawn of the Dead runs at 2 hrs and the longer cut at 2hrs 20 mins, putting the running time of Dead Set somewhere in between.  It def has filmic aspirations (it's shot like a film and prob on a bigger budget than a lot of zombie flicks and it references enough films) and it'll be shown in one piece tomorrow (and prob arrive on DVD in the same way).  Anyway, it doesn't need to be a film to judge it against other works about zombies that happen to be films.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 1, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It was pretty good, if not amazing - still not beating the Romero films or 28 Weeks Later!



Have you seen Land of the Dead?  The only thing that piece of crap beats is Boy Eats Girl.

Sky-flowers! Wtf?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 1, 2008)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I know, but look... The original cut of Dawn of the Dead runs at 2 hrs and the longer cut at 2hrs 20 mins, putting the running time of Dead Set somewhere in between.  It def has filmic aspirations (it's shot like a film and prob on a bigger budget than a lot of zombie flicks and it references enough films) and it'll be shown in one piece tomorrow (and prob arrive on DVD in the same way).  Anyway, it doesn't need to be a film to judge it against other works about zombies that happen to be films.



Films have different production values.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Films have different production values.



NOTLD and Dawn of the Dead were probably each made for less than Dead Set.

And it seems I'm one of Land of the Dead's few fans.

Haven't seen Diary, though...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2008)

Land Of The Dead was good.
Diary's supposed to be terrible.
The worst zombie film I've seen so far is The Zombie Diaries.


----------



## poului (Nov 1, 2008)

*45rftg7ot*

Christ they really went to town with that producer's death didn't they??


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah, so I thought it was quite good really. It was pretty obvious to me from quite early on that they would all die in the end. If it had been me, I'd have stayed in the Diary Room and starved to death. But then, I'm not a character in a tv programme. I also would have shot Patrick as soon as he started being a dick in the house. They could have lasted quite a while in there.

Anyway, a good week of telly. Not the best thing since sliced bread though. Sorry Charlie, will you ever forgive me?

*failed acolyte*


----------



## psycherelic (Nov 1, 2008)

poului said:


> Christ they really went to town with that producer's death didn't they??



Did you really expect them to do anything else?


----------



## Iguana (Nov 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> They could have lasted quite a while in there.



I don't think they'd have managed more than a few more hours actually.  The zombies got through the shutters in minutes.  They'd have had the chainlink fence down before too long.  They'd've had another two days tops.

And Land of the Dead is a bloody stupid movie.  Why do the wealthy get to live in the luxurious tower, exactly what purpose those a head of marketing serve.  The chief engineer and those who risk themselves to get supplies would be living in the tower.  Dennis Hopper's character is motivated by cash, which would be obsolete in the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse.  He even dies because he was trying to keep his worthless cash.  And nobody thought to fortify the river from attackers who don't need to breathe.  Everybody in that movie deserved to die because they were all bloody stupid.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 2, 2008)

i hope the DVD of deadset isn't cut like the feature length showing was just now. or maybe they cut it so that you go and get the DVD. or maybe it was just for time constraints 

still, great to see it all in one go


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 2, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I don't think they'd have managed more than a few more hours actually.  The zombies got through the shutters in minutes.  They'd have had the chainlink fence down before too long.  They'd've had another two days tops.
> 
> And Land of the Dead is a bloody stupid movie.  Why do the wealthy get to live in the luxurious tower, exactly what purpose those a head of marketing serve.  The chief engineer and those who risk themselves to get supplies would be living in the tower.  Dennis Hopper's character is motivated by cash, which would be obsolete in the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse.  He even dies because he was trying to keep his worthless cash.  And nobody thought to fortify the river from attackers who don't need to breathe.  Everybody in that movie deserved to die because they were all bloody stupid.



How long are zombies supposed to be able to live? I wondered about this in 28 Weeks and the sequel. What do they feed on when everyone's 'zombied'? Why don't they eat each other? If they don't need to breath, why was the woman in the swimming pool panicking? These questions keep me awake at night.


----------



## asbestos (Nov 2, 2008)

Watched the whole thing last night, I would of liked to see the girl at the end (via the diary room camera), stick the gun in her mouth and blow her brains out.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2008)

Watched it all last night and agree that it was fantastic.

The scenes on the river had a strange washed out quality to the colour. Was there any significance in that?



beesonthewhatnow said:


> Everyone seems to be going slightly ott as to how good it was


 That's because it's rare to see something of that quality, so it's good to appreciate.



poului said:


> Christ they really went to town with that producer's death didn't they??


 It's one of the rules of zombie films that there's a person who is a complete wanker who always dies a particularly gory death.



dodgepot said:


> i hope the DVD of deadset isn't cut like the feature length showing was just now. or maybe they cut it so that you go and get the DVD. or maybe it was just for time constraints
> 
> still, great to see it all in one go


 Which bits were cut?


----------



## manifold (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think anything significant was cut, but there's always that sligthly jarring feeling when you re-watch something you're familar with and there's bits missing.


----------



## Iguana (Nov 2, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> How long are zombies supposed to be able to live? I wondered about this in 28 Weeks and the sequel. What do they feed on when everyone's 'zombied'? Why don't they eat each other? If they don't need to breath, why was the woman in the swimming pool panicking? These questions keep me awake at night.



I figure that zombies "live" until their brains completely decompose and that by eating the flesh of the living they slow the decomposition process.  The woman in the pool wasn't panicking she just really wanted to get out and couldn't work out how.  Because she was a fast zombie she was going crazy.  Proper zombies are slow, though.

The "zombies" in the 28 franchise aren't zombies, they're rage infected humans.  They aren't dead and you can kill them by drowning them, shooting them in the chest, stabbing them through the heart, running them over.....etc.  They will eventually die from lack of food.


----------



## Sabu (Nov 2, 2008)

Where does urban stand on zombies that can use machine guns and other tools?









Personally I like the fast zombies.  They add a bit of ergency to the film.  Shufflers are cool as well though.

I really enjoyed Dead Set.  Best bit of British telly I've seen in a while.


----------



## Scaggs (Nov 3, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I figure that zombies "live" until their brains completely decompose and that by eating the flesh of the living they slow the decomposition process.  The woman in the pool wasn't panicking she just really wanted to get out and couldn't work out how.  Because she was a fast zombie she was going crazy.  Proper zombies are slow, though.
> 
> The "zombies" in the 28 franchise aren't zombies, they're rage infected humans.  They aren't dead and you can kill them by drowning them, shooting them in the chest, stabbing them through the heart, running them over.....etc.  They will eventually die from lack of food.



Ahaa, so Brooker's zombies are a sort of hybrid of the 28 Weeks type of infected humans and the old fashioned 'Dawn of the Dead' type monsters? I really enjoyed the series though, even though I'm not really a zombie fan.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 3, 2008)

I watched the Saturday night one yesterday afternoon and thought it was great. I still prefer shuffling zombies but hey - you can't have it all.

So how much was cut from the original then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 3, 2008)

Sabu said:


> Where does urban stand on zombies that can use machine guns and other tools?


What film is that from?


----------



## Flashman (Nov 3, 2008)

Iguana said:


> The "zombies" in the 28 franchise aren't zombies, they're rage infected humans.  They aren't dead and you can kill them by drowning them, shooting them in the chest, stabbing them through the heart, running them over.....etc.  They will eventually die from lack of food.



Word.




Really enjoyed Dead Set, quite scary and very funny to boot.

"fuck off Shami Chakrabarti"



More of this Brooker type of thing!


----------



## Sabu (Nov 3, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> What film is that from?



Nightmare City

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080931/


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 3, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> So how much was cut from the original then?



the first main zombie bit on the big brother set was edited quite a lot, it seemed a lot briefer than when the first episode was aired. the bit where patrick went and hid in the toilet was cut - it didn't show him move the guy in the wheelchair round to block him getting attacked whilst he got into the loo.

quite a few other bits too, i think. they showed patrick having a dump when he was stuck in that room with pippa, but not the bit before that where he was having a piss and she was holding her nose.

i think they also cut out pippa telling him that he was "so rude".

unless i just fell asleep during these bits


----------



## Belushi (Nov 3, 2008)

Flashman said:


> "fuck off Shami Chakrabarti"



I'm planning on starting using that line myself.


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 3, 2008)

Scaggs said:


> How long are zombies supposed to be able to live? I wondered about this in 28 Weeks and the sequel. What do they feed on when everyone's 'zombied'? Why don't they eat each other? If they don't need to breath, why was the woman in the swimming pool panicking? These questions keep me awake at night.


IMO, the fact that the creatures didn't attack each other was one of the many flaws in the 28 films.  Why should a raging manic not attack anything and everything it could?  Then there was the rate the infection attacked, that in the first film Celine said that there were outbreaks in 
Paris and NY which was convieniently forgotten in the second one...

Am I a geek?


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Then there was the rate the infection attacked, that in the first film Celine said that there were outbreaks in
> Paris and NY which was convieniently forgotten in the second one...



I think suggested on the 28WL thread, that perhaps they had said there were outbreaks elsewhere to stop people trying to leave.


----------



## 8den (Nov 3, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> IMO, the fact that the creatures didn't attack each other was one of the many flaws in the 28 films.  Why should a raging manic not attack anything and everything it could?  Then there was the rate the infection attacked, that in the first film Celine said that there were outbreaks in
> Paris and NY which was convieniently forgotten in the second one...
> 
> Am I a geek?



No but they said that there were reports that there were outbreaks in Paris and New York, before the TV stopped. It's likely that these were mass hysteria, I mean how's a RIP* going to get to New York? I don't think they're likely to get a boarding card at heathrow, now are they? 

*Rage Infected Person.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 3, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> IMO, the fact that the creatures didn't attack each other was one of the many flaws in the 28 films.  Why should a raging manic not attack anything and everything it could?  Then there was the rate the infection attacked, that in the first film Celine said that there were outbreaks in
> Paris and NY which was convieniently forgotten in the second one...
> 
> Am I a geek?



erm, no just not observant  as one of the final scenes in 28 weeks later is a group of Infected running through a subway exit, the Palais de Chaillot toward the Eiffel Tower


----------



## 8den (Nov 3, 2008)

ohmyliver said:


> erm, no just not observant  as one of the final scenes in 28 weeks later is a group of Infected running through a subway exit, the Palais de Chaillot toward the Eiffel Tower



Yeah but thats months after the end of the first movie, the outbreak in Paris, is apparently due to the kid who's immune.


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 3, 2008)

ohmyliver said:


> erm, no just not observant  as one of the final scenes in 28 weeks later is a group of Infected running through a subway exit, the Palais de Chaillot toward the Eiffel Tower


That's my point, why only at that point in the story if they already had outbreaks at the time of the first film. 8den and The Boy may have points, but we know from the 2nd film that there are people capable of carrying the virus without exhibiting the symptom.

So nar!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 3, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> but we know from the 2nd film that there are people capable of carrying the virus without exhibiting the symptom.



I ignore the 2nd film as it was crap.  To me it's there with Terminator 3 in the world of things that never happened.


----------



## nightowl (Nov 4, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I ignore the 2nd film as it was crap.  To me it's there with Terminator 3 in the world of things that never happened.



you should add terminator 2 to that as well apart from the special effects. can't be bothered to trawl back through the whole thread, but did anyone else notice dead set's complete rip-off of dawn of the dead in the scene where the housemates are watching the zombies outside the gate trying to get in. that whole passage of dialogue about some instinct, knowing they want to be inside etc was an almost shameless rip off of when the survivors are watching the zombies trying to get inside the shopping mall in dawn.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 4, 2008)

Well yes, it was heavily influenced and didn't try to hide that.

I thought 28 Weeks was good if not better than Days (Weeks didn't go shit half way through for starters) and I like T2 too!

So ner


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 4, 2008)

Iguana said:


> I ignore the 2nd film as it was crap.  To me it's there with Terminator 3 in the world of things that never happened.



I thought Terminator 3 was alright.

Lots wrong with it sure, but the action scenes were good and the ending was perfect.


----------



## elevendayempire (Nov 4, 2008)

Simon Pegg takes a bite out of Dead Set:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/nov/04/television-simon-pegg-dead-set


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 4, 2008)

heh - i just skim read that, didn't notice if pegg mentioned brooker stealing one of the lines from shuan of the dead for dead set (when kelly first comes into the BB house, veronica said "look at her, her mechanism's gone" which is what shaun (or ed?) says about the zombie girl in the back garden in shaun, when they at first think she's just very very drunk)


----------



## fogbat (Nov 4, 2008)

nightowl said:


> you should add terminator 2 to that as well apart from the special effects. can't be bothered to trawl back through the whole thread, but did anyone else notice dead set's complete rip-off of dawn of the dead in the scene where the housemates are watching the zombies outside the gate trying to get in. that whole passage of dialogue about some instinct, knowing they want to be inside etc was an almost shameless rip off of when the survivors are watching the zombies trying to get inside the shopping mall in dawn.



Shameless ripoff / knowing reference ?


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> heh - i just skim read that, didn't notice if pegg mentioned brooker stealing one of the lines from shuan of the dead for dead set (when kelly first comes into the BB house, veronica said "look at her, her mechanism's gone" which is what shaun (or ed?) says about the zombie girl in the back garden in shaun, when they at first think she's just very very drunk)



i apologise - i was actually getting my films confised there - the line is actually from withnail and i  that's why i couldn't remember whether it was shaun or ed that said it


----------



## MikeMcc (Nov 4, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Well yes, it was heavily influenced and didn't try to hide that.
> 
> I thought 28 Weeks was good if not better than Days (Weeks didn't go shit half way through for starters) and I like T2 too!
> 
> So ner


Oi, that's my line! Bloody plagerism!


----------



## nightowl (Nov 4, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Simon Pegg takes a bite out of Dead Set:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/nov/04/television-simon-pegg-dead-set



i think there's a place for running zombies, but the slow moving ones will always be scarier as far as i'm concerned. it's this slow moving mass that's eventualy going to get you and tear you apart, no matter how fast you can run.


----------



## foamy (Nov 4, 2008)

does anyone know if this is going to be repeated on TV? I just watched the first episode on Sky + but the second episode failed to record. I cant watch it on 4on demand though as it's not Mac compatible. boo.

should i just go ahead and watch episodes 3, 4 and 5 and skip 2?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll find out for you tomorrow foamy - back at work then


----------



## foamy (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks ever so much! 
just found out i do have episode 2 but am missing episode 3.
i also have 4 and 5 so at least there's another one i can watch today without ruining the flow


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 4, 2008)

elevendayempire said:


> Simon Pegg takes a bite out of Dead Set:
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/nov/04/television-simon-pegg-dead-set



Pffft, Pegg makes an average zombie themed comedy and that makes him an authority on zombie films....


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 4, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> heh - i just skim read that, didn't notice if pegg mentioned brooker stealing one of the lines from shuan of the dead for dead set (when kelly first comes into the BB house, veronica said "look at her, her mechanism's gone" which is what shaun (or ed?) says about the zombie girl in the back garden in shaun, when they at first think she's just very very drunk)



The SOTD line is a possible steal from or reference too a similar one in 'Withnail & I' (I's description of Danny the drug dealer: "look at him, his mechanism's gone")...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm just watching this now (ep2 now). 
It's OK but really not that good. 
Better than most TV today but that's not saying much is it.


----------



## poului (Nov 13, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm just watching this now (ep2 now).
> It's OK but really not that good.
> Better than most TV today but that's not saying much is it.




No, you don't understand. It's what a zombie show is _supposed_ to be.


----------



## maximilian ping (Nov 13, 2008)

spartacus mills said:


> Pffft, Pegg makes an average zombie themed comedy and that makes him an authority on zombie films....



Charlie Brooker fucked up with that asslicken article about Simon Pegg the other day. Dead Set was way better and funnier than Shaun of the Dead, which was typical of all modern Brit comedy films = lots of show off swearing (hey yanks, we Brits are crazy, we swear and everything) but totally unfunny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 13, 2008)

poului said:


> No, you don't understand. It's what a zombie show is _supposed_ to be.



I am well versed in zombie films. Yes it follows all the regular plot themes but I just just don't think it's anywhere near as good as this thread makes out. I also find my self not giving a shit what happens to anyone. I usually worry about the arseholes as well as the good guys. 

It's ok, just not THAT good. 

(Much better than Diary of the dead though)


----------



## poului (Nov 13, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am well versed in zombie films. Yes it follows all the regular plot themes but I just just don't think it's anywhere near as good as this thread makes out. I also find my self not giving a shit what happens to anyone. I usually worry about the arseholes as well as the good guys.
> 
> It's ok, just not THAT good.
> 
> (Much better than Diary of the dead though)





Look at the Screenwipe thread.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 7, 2008)

Just saw the first episode of this. It seems competently done but not particularly interesting - I was getting bored towards the end cos I felt like I wasn't seeing anything new. In being competently written and acted rather than fucking shite it is a lot better than most tv, but I don't care enough to watch another episode.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 30, 2011)

Bump- the whole thing is repeated on E4 from 11.40 tonight (Sun 30th Oct)

I've not seen it before, so I'll be watching


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

ebay sex moomin said:


> Bump- the whole thing is repeated on E4 from 11.40 tonight (Sun 30th Oct)
> 
> I've not seen it before, so I'll be watching


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## lau1981 (Oct 31, 2011)

Quite amusing. Nothing new in it but worth a watch if you like Zombies.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Oct 31, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the heads up


You’re welcome!

Well, I thought that was bloody brilliant! I’ll have a read of the thread tomorrow- right now I’m going to wind down gently with some soothing music :-D


----------

